# TCR Advanced or Composite frame?



## drhule23 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm giving consideration to purchasing either the TCR Advanced or the Composite frame. Just from looking at the website, I am having a hard time quantifying the differnces in the frames. The only thing that I can determine is that the seat tube of the advanced is scalloped for rear wheel clearance and the Advanced appears to be a bit lighter. Can anyone tell me about some of the other distinguishing physical differences in the frames? Also, has anyone ridden both of these frames? Is there a significant difference in ride quality?

I appreciate any feedback that you can offer.
Thanks.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Stiffer*

I have not ridden both but have read that the Advanced is stiffer than the Composite frame, although the Advanced likely transmits slightly more road buzz. I have a XL composite and am about 210 lbs. When I get out of the saddle, especially when hammering on an incline, the front end is a little flexy. The front end particularly on the Advanced is stiffer for better handling and climbing out of the saddle.

Unless you want the T-Mobile color scheme, from everything I've read, it is very difficult to find the black-gray flame Advanced frame.


----------



## drhule23 (Feb 26, 2005)

At 140 lbs, extreme stiffness is not a huge concern for me. And The T-Mobile paint scheme is fine with me.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

drhule23 said:


> At 140 lbs, extreme stiffness is not a huge concern for me. And The T-Mobile paint scheme is fine with me.


If stiffness is not a concern, why not go for the TCR Composite. There is a $1,000 difference.


----------



## drhule23 (Feb 26, 2005)

Good point, but I am wondering if there are other trade-offs (ride quality, handling, etc.) that anyone out there may have observed.


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

drhule23 said:


> Good point, but I am wondering if there are other trade-offs (ride quality, handling, etc.) that anyone out there may have observed.



there will be handling differences between the 2005 TCR Comp and TCR Advanced.

The geometry difference was created this year with the modification of the TCR COMP to include longer chainstays... (since the TCR Advanced is now the flagship aggressive racing frame, the TCR COMP has been revised to be a more stable racing platform).

One person's responsiveness is another's unstable frame tho

Just like one person's stable frame is another's slow ride.


----------



## ajh (Jun 14, 2004)

*I have the advanced*

I would say having put considerable time on the Advanced I would get that one. The frame is lighter and is stiffer in the front. The fork is both lighter and stiffer. The bike corners like is is on rails as well.


----------

